# Walnut, Ash and Red Oak



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Here are some pics of stuff we sawed this week. You know it's a good week when the smallest board you put on sticks is 12" wide.

A real nice short Walnut Crotch, 17" wide Ash boards, and a nice Red Oak sawed into 6/4 slabs. The flecks in the qsawn material were awesome. 

Still have a pile of logs to get to. 3 more large Ash, 2 more Walnuts, a big Red Oak, and a big Spalted Maple. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Why you KNOW I'm going to enjoy the pics!!! Way to go Allen!! Looks like a great find and somebody's going to have some nice wood available. 

Just quarter/rift sawed today about 900' 4/4 white oak for a friend for his personal trim at his house addition...he's a craftsman and really appreciates the qtr sawn beauty and grain flecking.

As usual...GREAT job and keep up the pics!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Crap, Allen.
Ya waited till I moved out of reach of your supplies and then tease me?
You know how much I like walnut !



Guys, T. Tim and Allen are great suppliers of unique wood cuts. If you are thinking of a project, I advise you check in with them, depending where you are regionally. You won't be disappointed with their stockpiles.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Aardvark...Well I could just put the Walnut on a pallet and ship it to you... NC isn't all that far.

Tim...Thanks for the compliments. Had a lot of fun with these. Here's a couple of pics of the Maple coming up. It's a big Silver Maple that's showing a lot of promise. We sawed the top half off of this log and the lumber was real nice. The butt is too big to fit on the mill so we need to trim it up first. Hoping for some nice spalting....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah Allen I have the same problem...In the country we say it as "...MY eyes are bigger than my stomach" which translates to us sawyers "...OUR logs are bigger than our saws!! " LOL. I got a few TOO BIG also and debating building a larger sawhead with a litlle more portability to move the saw to the LOG as a lot of the CSM are set up... I just can't bring myself to splitting them .....YET!!! ones as gnarly as the maple except it's chiquapin oak. 
Keep up the pics....I'm SURE yours will get sawn before mine!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hard to say what will happen with this one. Not thinking I'll split it down the middle. Probably take a hefty slab off one side and then the book matched pieces will already have a straight edge to work with. Or we might take a slab off each side to kind of square it up and leave the crotch as centered as possible and just get the widest boards we can. Either way it should turn out pretty cool. When we cut it I'll post pics. You never know what's inside until you open it. Have a great week.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Allen. Do they also call that a shagbark maple?

And you would tease me with the "palletized" concept. Oh, The HUMANITY!!
What I could do with that severed stack of walnut, just hurts my cranium and fires off too many synapses.


(No space here right now and a wife to deal with)


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice haul! I love walnut and q.s. oak. Might consider moving the pile of lumber away from the wall for better air circulation, though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info Post Oakie. The stack next to the wall was temporary just to get the wood on sticks. Typically it gets stacked with plenty of air space on all sides. As you point out, the air flow space makes a big difference in drying and in preventing mold.


----------

